# Why does everyone always want overtime?



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Every job I have had, people were always in a race for who gets more overtime. When I didn't want it, employers would be surprised. I've only had part-time jobs due to studying but it just really annoys me. I want to spend as little time as possible at work due to the meniality of it and the anxiety, while others want to live there. Even if you take away the anxiety, those jobs have been pretty menial so I just dont understand people.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I wish I could work overtime so bad right now .. primarily because I need to escape from this city A-s-a-P . I don't have a social life to come home to .. only SAS .. so might as well .

I don't plan on doing it on the long term , though . Just wanna speed up my debt repayment and get everything sorted so I can be free to go clubbing in Sydney by Christmas .


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

time and a half dude. I'll take all the overtime I can get.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Money obviously 
Time and a half and double time . Penalty rates are the only hours worth working .


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

In my country overtime jobs are usually unpaid.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> time and a half dude. I'll take all the overtime I can get.





Grog said:


> Money obviously
> Time and a half and double time . Penalty rates are the only hours worth working .


In all those jobs, overtime was paid the same as regular.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

OutsideR1 said:


> In all those jobs, overtime was paid the same as regular.


It's still money though. An extra $50 in a week every so often adds up to be pretty good.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

The money from overtime can add up. I would save up my overtime in a separate account and use it for stuff I didn't "need."


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I love overtime but they rarely give us overtime. At most it's three times per year, for about a month and no more than ten hours of overtime a week.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> It's still money though. An extra $50 in a week every so often adds up to be pretty good.


Must be just me then but work is very hard for me due to anxiety and I dont work any more then I have to. There is more to life then slaving away for an extra $50 in a place you dont want to be in. Maybe when I finish school and actually find my job stimulating it will be a different story.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm very surprised the UK doesn't have any overtime laws. California has the best. Anything over 8 hours a day is overtime.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

nubly said:


> I'm very surprised the UK doesn't have any overtime laws. California has the best. Anything over 8 hours a day is overtime.


I dont work 8 hours a day, like I said I work part-time. In my last job though, I worked over that sometimes and I was just paid a regular rate. We do have very good labour laws here but sadly no compulsory overtime increase. I do get 1.5x on sundays and holidays though.


----------



## NE1CME (Sep 17, 2011)

You must not have bills to pay.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

NE1CME said:


> You must not have bills to pay.


On the contrary, I do have bills to pay. I dont live with my parents.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

OutsideR1 said:


> On the contrary, I do have bills to pay. I dont live with my parents.


You can afford to live on your own with a part time job? Must be a nice pay.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

People just want money. Pretty much everyone would prefer to just chill at home or whatever, but people have bills and families to take care of. So, gotta endure unfortunately.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

If you're in a unionized environment (with a half-decent contract) overtime means you're rolling in money. The people I work with fight to work on stat holidays because they're getting 2.5x their regular wage and it's not busy.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

OutsideR1 said:


> I dont work 8 hours a day, like I said I work part-time. In my last job though, I worked over that sometimes and I was just paid a regular rate. We do have very good labour laws here but sadly no compulsory overtime increase. I do get 1.5x on sundays and holidays though.


You get 1.5x on Sundays for part time work???

Damn son.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> time and a half dude. I'll take all the overtime I can get.


This! Also the reason why I love to work during holidays too!


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea I don't get it either. Everyone I know is complaining that they get a 4 hour work week. I'm jealous. I'd love that. Whenever I had jobs they'd always give me 39 hours and call it part time.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Money because we're poor. Some people have kids to feed.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm very much of the mindset that you work to live. You don't live to work. Work should be a means to an end and not the main focus on life. Unfortunately in this day and age where we're recovering from a recession, it seems to have been the perfect excuse to get people to work even longer hours over an even longer period of their lives. Very, _very_ sad indeed. It's all very well for those who really enjoy working or own their own business, but what about the folks towards the bottom of the 'food chain' who work because it's the only way they can keep on surviving?

You can probably tell, I'm really no fussed on overtime. I feel as though I work long enough hours as it is. I already spend most of my hours awake at work. Why should I want to spend even more time in a place that I loathe, with people I can't stand (or communicate with, rather)? There are times I feel as if I'm simply a humanised robot. There are weeks when all I do is get up, go to work, come home, go to bed. Repeat over... Why add even more of work to this? It causes a fair chunk of my anxiety and almost all my stress. I have no life as it is. If anything, people should be wanting to find ways of reducing their hours if financially possible, not increasing them. The best years of our lives are spent at the daily grind. It's madness in my humble opinion.

I've only had two jobs in the near 14 years I've been working. In my first job, the only people who got overtime were skilled engineers who were already on a notably higher rate of pay. Office staff, such as myself, basically worked our contracted hours on minimal pay and left at the end of the day. The opportunity very rarely come up. Infact, I only ever once had to do overtime there in the nine years I worked there. That was for around three hours one Saturday morning and it was truly painful. I basically sat there, thinking the whole time that I could have spent another hour in bed and the other few hours doing the things that I get at least some sort of pleasure out of life from. In my current (second) job, I'm in early most mornings and usually one of the last to leave. I'm not paid for any of the 'unofficial' overtime I do. The company doesn't really operate that way as it's an independent business (if you're nice enough to the boss, you'll get perks like early finishes/late starts elsewhere to make up for it). I come in a little early because the traffic on the roads seems to almost double if I leave much later than I do. Setting off a few minutes earlier than I could can literally save me ten minutes at the other end. It's far less stressful and probably slightly the lesser of both evils - risking being late by facing congestion or spending another 10/15 minutes of my life each morning at work. At the end of the day, I'm often late out simply because of my heavy workload. I hate leaving with stuff left to do on my desk as it worries me sick overnight. I'd rather stay behind to get it all done than have a night where I'd only otherwise get a few hours sleep.



nubly said:


> I'm very surprised the UK doesn't have any overtime laws. California has the best. Anything over 8 hours a day is overtime.


I would be very happy if they did. On the upside, I'd get at least an hour's worth of overtime every single working day. My standard/contracted hours are 45 a week - which is nine hours a day. Add in the explained overtime above and you could probably add another two or three hours worth of overtime a week on top of that. I wouldn't be rich by any means as my pay is barely more than National Minimum Wage. However with a law like that, I'd be considerably more comfortable than I am now.

On the downside however, most firms wouldn't be able to afford this almost 'standardised' overtime to everyone and there would be a lot of people laid off as a result.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hayman said:


> *You can probably tell, I'm really no fussed on overtime. I feel as though I work long enough hours as it is. I already spend most of my hours awake at work. Why should I want to spend even more time in a place that I loathe, with people I can't stand (or communicate with, rather)? There are times I feel as if I'm simply a humanised robot. There are weeks when all I do is get up, go to work, come home, go to bed. Repeat over... Why add even more of work to this? It causes a fair chunk of my anxiety and almost all my stress. I have no life as it is. If anything, people should be wanting to find ways of reducing their hours if financially possible, not increasing them. The best years of our lives are spent at the daily grind. It's madness in my humble opinion.*


Here is someone who gets it!

Work causes a lot of my anxiety and I dont want to be there any longer then I have to. So what that I make an extra £50 here or there. I value NOT being there a lot more then a little extra money. When people are on their deathbed, almost everyone regrets working too much. I strive to work as little as I possible can in life while hopefully earning enough to satisfy my needs and wants.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

You spend half of your waking hours going to this place every week. This place where in exchange for your free time, you do a few mundane, repetitive tasks in exchange for a nugatory amount of money. The catch is that you are expected to comply. Do your job, shut up, and listen to your manager/ superior/ boss and you will get a little amount of money; just enough to keep you satisfied, but not enough for you to live decently off of.

Especially with part-timers, we always seem to get this unadulterated, unwithered, cliched crap....

"At least you're getting paid more money right?"
"At least you have a job right?"
"You should be happy that you are getting overtime, most people would love this opportunity."


Et Cetera Et Cetera.

Yeah, be happy that you have to spend much more of your time in a place that you hate, repeating the same menial tasks, cutting into your free-time even more all so that your humdrum effort can make some cocksucking CEO of your company , whom you don't even know, an even richer person.

I always say no to overtime or coming in on my days off. I am not married to my job. Getting fired would be the best thing to ever happen to us because then we would be free to pursue whatever magnificent endeavor that we wanted to with a vigor akin to a lion taking down a gazelle.

But hey, you should be happy, ****ing ecstatic that you are getting overtime right?

Dance monkey, dance.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

They dont pay overtime here lol


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Either the salary barely covers their living expenses or they want to gain oneupmanship on their colleagues. At one of my previous jobs there was unpaid overtime and people used to stay longer because they were struggling to complete their projects on time or the better workers would secure a bigger bonus.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> time and a half dude. I'll take all the overtime I can get.


True dat. I loathe work yet love money, trying to finish my safety net. I just got home an hour ago, apparently I worked 51 hours this week so that's 11 hours overtime? My bro told me I should be happy making all that dough, but I stare at the bags under my eyes and ponder if it's truly worth it being a Yes man at work.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

"why do people want money?"

no idea. mystery of the universe.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

From what I hear, a lot of people actually depend on overtime being available, as even a 40 hour week is not/barely enough to get by on, especially with a family. This is in relatively low paying industries though. 

Personally, with my current position and feeling towards my job, I don't really want any significant overtime. Recently, I've been putting in up to an hour each day extra on top of my restored shift, but I don't really want to be doing that every day in the long term.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Where I work there's really no set amount of time we have to work, so we get what we get. I love to work as much as possible, as, sadly, work is really all I have. Plus, extra time on the clock= more money. I might get tired, but it's worth it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I never want overtime, the less time I spend there the better (though I do like the people in my team, the only time I actually want to work there is because I have those people with me). Otherwise.. meh, maybe if I moved out and needed extra money or something.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I don't really get offered overtime

I've been asked to come in and do some saturdays before (I work half 8-5 mon-fri) but its quite varied and sometimes stuff comes up where I need to come in out of hours. 

..I hate it

I've done it when its been really needed/no one else can do it but given the option I'd never do overtime, yeah the extra moneys nice but I'd rather have more time to myself, they already get me 40hrs a week (+the time I lose getting ready/travelling etc) 

Weekdays don't bother me so much, as far as I'm concerned the days already ruined, if I stay back 20-30min it doesnt make a whole amount of difference (although I'd still rather not) but extra days are a no no

I get you though, works a huge issue for me, anxiety wise, I'd rather have less money and less stress. I'd work less than 40hrs if I could afford to!


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I work part time also, that being said I still live with my mom but sometimes I don't know how people manage to work over 40 hours a week, the amount of stress and anxiety I get from work on some days is so extreme I go home extremely drained and depressed. and I only work about 30 hours a week. I can't imagine working 40+ hours a week.. Idk if I'll even be able to handle that mentally when the time comes for me to move out.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I hated accepting overtime too. People do overtime for more cash which means they can buy/do more things. For someone with SA, overtime can be pointless because what would they need the cash for? It's hardly like they can use it for meals, days out or a holiday with friends.

I previously worked for quite a few years and did plenty of overtime. Looking back on it I was I hadn't because I was spending more time in a job I hated for nothing. I paid all bills with my wages from contracted hours. All overtime sat in the bank until I hit my rock bottom with SA, needed a buzz in life to replace having no friends so turned to gambling, became addicted and lost the lot.


----------



## swler007 (Aug 20, 2012)

I just do the bare minimum 40 hours, sometimes even below 40 hours. I live with my parents, have no friends, no social life, nothing to really spend money on so working overtime and enduring more stress just isn't worth it. For the normies I work with that have kids and a lot of bills and college debt I can see it's different for them. 

For me, living a minimalist and frugal lifestyle eliminates my need to be on the clock more than I have to.


----------



## Daylilly (Apr 4, 2015)

I hate working overtime! The most I ever did was 26 hours over and they took most of it in taxes, not worth it! My bosses are always trying to get me to do more and more and now I just say NO. I would rather be happy and relaxed and live within my means than have more money that doesn't last and leaves me stressed and miserable.


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

OutsideR1 said:


> I want to spend as little time as possible at work due to the meniality of it and the anxiety, while others want to live there.


Employees where I work do *lots* of overtime. Some work 90+ hours a week, so basically they do live at work. I don't get it either. A 40-hour workweek is tedious enough as it is.


----------



## youcantseeme (Feb 6, 2015)

They have to be able to fund the fulfilling lives they're living or just to simply get by. Married, girlfriend, kids, partying, paying bills, expensive hobbies etc. I live with my parents and except for work I rarely go out so right now I don't need overtime.

It's also likely they're mostly extroverts and find socializing at work stimulating and don't like being at home alone too often.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

OutsideR1 said:


> Must be just me then but work is very hard for me due to anxiety and I dont work any more then I have to. There is more to life then slaving away for an extra $50 in a place you dont want to be in. Maybe when I finish school and actually find my job stimulating it will be a different story.


I'm with you,absolutely. Couldn't care less about the extra money,free time is more important...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Why is there this stigma towards people who enjoy their career and going to work?


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> Why is there this stigma towards people who enjoy their career and going to work?


If anything there is a stigma towards people who dont want overtime which is why I made this thread. Its like people dont understand that some of us dont live to work.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

OutsideR1 said:


> If anything there is a stigma towards people who dont want overtime which is why I made this thread. Its like people dont understand that some of us dont live to work.


I don't think the vast majority "live to work", they are wishing to earn more so they can earn enough to do more exciting things in their lives.

And I was referring to this thread when I made my last comment.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I like making a **** ton of extra money so I can afford a house sooner and enjoy most of the expensive as **** hobbies I have.


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't mind overtime,the money is great. But I don't like working OT because management can't get their crap together. If there is work to be done I stay late to do it, I've even taken it home. I take pride in my work.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i work over time for free to avoid life, i srsly need treatment


----------

